#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-25
<Ubuntubruger4> hejsa et par spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> vedr opstart under windows
<vooze> fyr løs
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er windows mand har leget med linux før, men har altid givet op, nu står jeg så her med den ny ubuntu og har installeret i windows, er det godt nok, kan jeg det samme fra ubuntu siden
<vooze> altså du har installeret med wubi?? Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger4> ja
<vooze> altså i teorien er vel fint.. I hvertfald til at lege med, dog vil jeg anbefale dig at installere direkte på disken, hvis du synes om det :)
<Ubuntubruger4> så jeg kan se hele install fra windows, jeg mener er det udemærket eller skal den stå installeret som linux fat
<Ubuntubruger4> ok ja
<vooze> der nemmeste er at splitte din harddisk op i flere partitioner
<vooze> (hvis muligt)
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan er ubuntu med at se andre ntfs  hd fra den side af
<vooze> altså jeg kunne godt se min NTFS ekstern dengang jeg havde den
<vooze> var intet problem
<Ubuntubruger4> ok, jeg havde dog et problem med debian som jeg først prøvede at installere, driveren til mit netkort kunne ikke findes, tror du jeg vil få samme problem her
<vooze> naah mon dog, er faktisk eneste grund til jeg bruger ubuntu, at alt mere eller mindre virker "out of the box"
<vooze> altså du kan selvfølgelig være uheldig, men næppe
<Ubuntubruger4> ok det vil jeg prøve, forresten kunne jeg kun vælge en hel hd i debian, får jeg mulighed for kun en partion her?
<vooze> ja, du kan gå ind i advanceret
<vooze> kræver dog at du ved hvad du gør jo :)
<vooze> men altså, Ubuntubruger4 lige pt.. fylder windows så en hel disk?
<vooze> eller har du 2 partioner (C og D f.eks.)
<Ubuntubruger4> ok dejligt, jeg vil prøve da ubunto tiltaler mig og har altid haft lysten til andet end windows, kan jeg bare afinstallere wubi og den restorer mbr også, jeg mener grub
<Ubuntubruger4> nej jeg har partinoeret op selfø. i en del partioner, c der ligger windows kun og programmer et andet sted
<vooze> yes, bare uninstall wubi
<vooze> men hvis du bruger live CD er det ret simpelt, bare prøv dig lidt frem og læs hvad der står grundigt
<Ubuntubruger4> så jeg kan tildele ca 750 gb til ubuntu
<vooze> hehe, altså personligt bruger jeg kun 60GB som enda er mere overkill
<Ubuntubruger4> skal jeg ikke bruge install disk?
<vooze> jo install disk og livecd er det samme :D
<Ubuntubruger4> ok tak, bruger du 64 eller 32
<Ubuntubruger4> kan bruge begge
<vooze> 64
<Ubuntubruger4> hvorfor
<Ubuntubruger4> de anbefaler 32 på sitet
<vooze> tja, altså jeg har godt nok kun 4gb ram, så ville være fint med 32
<Ubuntubruger4> kun derfor?
<vooze> men har aldrig bare godt kunne lide 64, da det er fremtiden i mine øjne
<Ubuntubruger4> har ikke mere end de 4
<vooze> har bare altid godt kunne lide *
<Ubuntubruger4> så der er ikke andre fordele
<vooze> altså 32bit programmer kan sagtens køre på 64 anyway
<vooze> personligt er det bare hvis jeg en dag skal upgrade, så er det nemmere at det allerede er 64
<Ubuntubruger4> nå ligesomo windows, så tror jeg jeg henter 64 udgaven
<vooze> bare husk under install
<Ubuntubruger4> hvis jeg skulle komme i problem med net driver hvad så
<vooze> bare trykke på "install 3. parts programmer" etc.
<vooze> er det et wifi kort, eller stationær?
<Ubuntubruger4> stationær
<vooze> altså hvis det virker i wubi, virker det også bare normal install
<Ubuntubruger4> intel 82579v gigabit
<vooze> er ikke sådan den henter windows drivere når det er installeret i windows
<Ubuntubruger4> det tænker jeg også
<vooze> er du i ubuntu nu, med wubi?
<Ubuntubruger4> ja
<vooze> hvis det virker her, så virker det også normalt :)
<vooze> så no worries
<Ubuntubruger4> ok du skal have mange tak
<vooze> np du :)
<Ubuntubruger4> er du at træffe herinde en anden gang
<vooze> yes
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg henter og installerer
<Ubuntubruger4> hygge
<vooze> :)
<vooze> held og lykke med det
<Ubuntubruger4> tak
<Ubuntubruger5> Hejsa. Jeg har et problem med min printer, samsung ML-1865W, som jeg har bøvlet med i snart mange timer. Problemet er, at den driver jeg finder på samsungs hjemmeside, ikke kan starte på min pc. Er det mon nogle indstillinger på min pc der gør, at den ikke virker? Venlig hilsen Troels
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har i øvrigt ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntubruger5> "?spørgsmål" - ups, glemte lige at skrive dette først
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej Jarlen, Troels Juel her
<Ubuntubruger5> fedt at du er tilbage i DK
<Ubuntubruger5> ups, jeg er åbenbart total klovn til det her. Smutter af tråden
<Ubuntubruger5> vooze er du stadig med
<Ubuntubruger5> er der nogen online på et spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> vedr grup
<Ubuntubruger5> grub
<vooze> yes
<Ubuntubruger5> hej igen
<Ubuntubruger5> uffe her
<Ubuntubruger5> boot/grub/grub.conf"
<vooze> hvad så da
<Ubuntubruger5> kan ikke finde grub.conf"
<Ubuntubruger5> den ligger åbenbart ikke der hvor den skal
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg tror heller ikke jeg har partioneret helt korrekt
<Ubuntubruger5> men det virker
<Ubuntubruger5> he he
<Ubuntubruger5> men når jeg kører denne i konsolen boot/grub/grub.conf"
<Ubuntubruger5> finder den intet
<Ubuntubruger5> og har også kikket manuelt
<vooze> hvad skal du bruge grub.conf til? kan se jeg heller ikke har den liggende
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg vil gerne have at windows kommer ind først
<Ubuntubruger5> når den booter
<Ubuntubruger5> har googlet lidt og det er ånembart denne grub
<Ubuntubruger5> b
<Ubuntubruger5> åbenbart
<Ubuntubruger5> er du stadig med mig
<MikeDK> hhmm, får du ikke en vælger frem inden den booter ubuntu op? sådan at du kan vælge om du vil boote windows eller boote ubuntu
<vooze> yes, sidder selv og googler lidt, er nemlig ikke noget jeg har rodet så meget med
<Ubuntubruger5> jo jeg får jo op så jeg vælger ubunto fra starten først windows snere nede
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg vil gerne have windows ind først
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger5> har leget med flere boot før og der kan man ændre
<Ubuntubruger5> åbenbart grub i dette tilfælde
<MikeDK> ved jeg ikke om kan lade sig gøre, men prøv at søg lidt på det, ellers kig på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum eller på det engelske forum http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Ubuntubruger5> har googlet det og jeg fandt da et sted vedr ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> boot/grub/grub.conf"
<Ubuntubruger5> denne kommando
<MikeDK> men er der ikke noget med at grub konfigurationsfilen hedder noget andet i de nye ubuntu versioner
<Ubuntubruger5> du ved ikke hvad?
<Ubuntubruger5> der er grub.cfg
<MikeDK> og den indeholder ikke noget eller hva?
<vooze> /boot/grub/menu.1st eller noget
<gaffa> Ubuntubruger5; I din terminal skriver du "man grub-set-default"
<Ubuntubruger5> ved jo ikke om det er sat op på samme måde som i den anden grub fil, hvis de har ændrer systemet
<Ubuntubruger5> hej gaffa, hvad sker der så
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger5, så får du en guide/manual frem,
<gaffa> Så får du manualen frem til kommandoen der kan vælge hvilket system der skal starte som standard
<Ubuntubruger5> prøver lige 2 min
<Ubuntubruger5>        grub-set-default [OPTION] entry
<Ubuntubruger5> er lidt meget forviret
<gaffa> Jep , dvs. at du i din terminal skal skrive "sudo grub-set-default " og så det nummer i grub menuen windows er (eller et nummer mindre hvis de starter med at tælle nul) eller hvis du kan titlen så skriver du den i anførselstegn.
<Ubuntubruger5> sudo grub-set-default 2
<Ubuntubruger5> er det det du mener
<gaffa> Ja :)
<Ubuntubruger5> ok det må jeg lige gemme så genstrate og prøve, sig mig hvad bruger i til irc, jeg skal på det itedet for dette web halløj
<Ubuntubruger5> gwibber kan den bruges
<gaffa> Jeg bruger xchat, men de fleste messenger programmer på ubuntu kan også IRC.
<Ubuntubruger5> eller hvad er standart i ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg kender xchat, den finder jeg lige et sted, står der oplysninger hvor denne irc kanal er?
<Ubuntubruger5> mener hvor finder jeg dem
<gaffa> Den er på Freenode netværket.
<Ubuntubruger5> ok hvad hedder den så? kan ikke se her
<gaffa> btw du kan måske finde titlen på din Windows grub entry, hvis du skriver en "grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg" i terminalen.
<gaffa> Kanalen hedder #ubuntu-dk
<Ubuntubruger5> ok jeg skynder mig lige at finde xchat og melder mig ti lder før jeg gør andet
<gaffa> Ubuntubruger5; jeg kan se at der findes et grafisk værktøj til at sætte det op også. Pakken hedder startupmanager (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager)
<Simpel> så skulle jeg gerne være med
<Simpel> hej med jer
<gaffa> hej :)
<Simpel> jeg ser lige på det link du sendte gaffa
<gaffa> Så slipper man hvertfald for terminalen. Jeg bruger selv Debian, så jeg er ikke 100% inde i Ubuntu, men tæt ;)
<Simpel> så gaffa jeg fik ændret det, ikke ligeså nemt som det så ud fra terminal, men fandt den under administration
<Simpel> jeg ville have kørt debian, men kunne ikke finde mit netkort så måtte opgive
<gaffa> Simpel; Kunne Debian ikke genkende dit netkort?
<Simpel> nej men det står også når du googler, men kunne ikke mounte driveren, alt for bøvlet for en windows mand som mig
<Simpel> intel 82579v
<Simpel> det kort
<Simpel> så det blev ubunto og det tyder godt
<gaffa> Okay. Det vil jeg da undersøge. Altså installationen fra CD'en fandt ikke automatisk dit netkort, men Ubuntu gjorde?
<Simpel> ja det er rigtigt
<Simpel> og det var den hele nye install
<gaffa> Det må fikses :)
<Simpel> men hvis du googler det kan du også se at det er et problem
<Simpel> har du med udviklingen at gøre da
<Simpel> for debian
<gaffa> Nej, ikke officielt, men mjeg bidrager med det jeg har lyst og overskud til. Det er hvertfald vigtigt at folk i første omgang kan installere og prøve Debian ;)
<Simpel> det er rigtigt, men også en hel ny pc jeg har fået den gamle farvel, så det er en i5 jeg har fået, så derfor nyt netkort
<Simpel> jeg kan heller ikke køre i den rigtige udgave af ubunto, får at vide at jeg har hardware som ikke understøttes
<ufferichter> gaffa er du stadig med
<Simpel> Jeg har lidt problemer, grafik kaos samt grub som før om talt der ikke virker, er der nogen med
<Simpel> jeg kører med et nvidia 9800 grafik kort
<Simpel> ved ikke med drivers i linux
<gaffa> Nu er jeg opmærksom ;)
<gaffa> Kan du beskrive grafik kaos lidt bedre? Hvad er der med grub der ikke virker er det stadig at windows ikke booter som førstevalg?
<Simpel> du er da bare super, det med opstarten virker ikke det med grub vælgeren den husker ikke
<pixiarvai> Simpel, har du aktiveret din hardwaredriver ?
<Simpel> jeg får grafik kaos i starten af opstarten, den har faktisk stallet et par gange hvor jeg måtte genstarte
<Simpel> det ved jeg ikke, sorry
<pixiarvai> hvor hurtigt brændte du den installcd med ubuntu ?
<Simpel> den langsommeste jeg kunne
<pixiarvai> ok
<gaffa> Er det før login skærmen at den fryser?
<pixiarvai> vedr. drivere kan du se det i denne guide http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<Simpel> jeg er it yddannet med ved ikke så meget om linux, men jeg er rimelig i windows
<Simpel> jeg er sikker på det er grafikken
<pixiarvai> har du den driver ?
<Simpel> det må være driveren da jeg også fik at vide da jeg havde installeret at jeg kun kunne køre den på den gamle måde
<Simpel> nej har ikke søgt da jeg ikke vidste hvordan med drivere i linux
<Simpel> nej gaffa efter login grub
<pixiarvai> installer den driver som bliver foreslået, jeg ved ikke lige om 173 er den nyeste i 11.04
<Simpel> skal jeg gøre det fra nvidia side
<gaffa> Okay, jeg vil gætte på at det med grafikken sker når det grafiske system XOrg bliver startet, det hjælper måske at bruge Nvidias lukkede driver som pixiarvai nævner. Hvis nu jeg skulle sætte grub til at starte Windows som standard ville jeg gøre sådan her i terminalen.
<gaffa> root@cyclops:/home/gaffa# grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gaffa> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" {
<gaffa> root@cyclops:/home/gaffa# grub-set-default "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)"
<pixiarvai> nej, du burde kunne installere en driver inde fra System->Administration->Yderligere drivers
<pixiarvai> gaffa,  hvorfor kommandoer til at styrer Grub? , der er da programmer til den slags
<gaffa> Det er da et program jeg kører :)
<Simpel> gaffa har ret den styre enhed til dette virker ikke, har prøvet den
<pixiarvai> ok
<Simpel> gaffa sidst nævnte du en kommando hvor jeg skulle indtaste hvilket nummer jeg ville vælge, kan du huske den kommando
<gaffa> Simpel; På Ubuntu skal du selvfølgelig skrive sudo før grub-set-default. Jeg ved ærlig talt ikke om det virker for jeg har ikke testet :)
<Simpel> nemlig
<gaffa> Det er den samme kommando bare med titlen på styresystemet i grub i stedet. Det er mere præcist.
<Simpel> ja jeg tester lige
 * gaffa krydser fingre
<Simpel> sudo grub-set-default 6
<Simpel> den gør intet kommer bare tilbage med kommando promt
<Simpel> men ingen fejl
<Simpel> skulle dog indskrive mit pass
<gaffa> FÃ¥r du noget output hvis du skriver "grep Windows /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Simpel> prøver
<gaffa> grep søger bare i tekstfilen grub.cfg efter ordet Windows
<Simpel> ja den står til windows 7
<Simpel> jeg tror sørme det virker
<gaffa> Hvis nu du kopierer titlen inkl. anførselstegn og sætter det efter sudo grub-set-default, hvad sker der så?
<gaffa> Okay :)?
<Simpel> ja jeg testede det og den står til windows 7
<gaffa> Lækkert.
<Simpel> det med driveren, hvad gør jeg rigtig
<Simpel> pixiarvai skrev noget med hardwaredriver hvorn det
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57#grafisk_1
<gaffa> ^^
<uvirtbot`> gaffa: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<gaffa> heh
<Simpel> er ved det
<Simpel> skal lige genstarte, men den installerede den
<Simpel> hold da op jeg forvirrer lidt, nu håber jeg min xchat vil huske
<Simpel> grafikkortet virker nu
<Simpel> hold da op for en brugergrænseflade
<Simpel> men grub virker stadig ikke
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  fint at kortet virker, så er det grub du skal rode med ... jeg ved så ikke lige hvad vi skal finde på med det
<gaffa> Simpel; hvad er output af "grep GRUB_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub" ?
<gaffa> Hvis det er den rigtige titel så prøv at køre sudo update-grub
<pixiarvai> Husk irc-møde mandag 25. juli kl. 20  #ubuntu-dk-moede
<gaffa> Check evt. om output af grep "set default" /boot/grub/grub.cfg er det samme.
<Simpel> sudo update-grub
<Simpel> sætter stadig windows som sidste
<Simpel> hvordan dælen sætter jeg hele grafikken tilbage ti lden gamle, dette er alt for forviret
<pixiarvai> du skal bare vælge "klasisk" ved login, så har du Gnome miljøet igen
<gaffa> Simpel; hvad var output af de to greb kommandoer?
<Simpel> ved login, øhh hvor finder jeg dette, kan ikke finde noget som helst i øjeblikket syns jeg, ligner mac
<Simpel> øjeblik gaffa
<Simpel> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<vooze> Simpel: du skal nok blive glad for Ubuntu GUI (Gnome) ;)
<vooze> når du har været her 1 måned, går du aldrig tilbage til windows
<pixiarvai> oppe i højre hjørne kan man både skifte bruger og slukke helt, jeg vil tro at det er nok hvis du vælger at skifte bruger, og så vælger den samme bruger ved nyt login, samtidigt med at du vælger "Classic"
<Simpel> jeg er på spanden ved ikke engang hvad gnome er ha ha
<vooze> GNOME er blot det grafiske system du ser
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57  det første billede er Unitu, og det næste er Gnome
<vooze> der er også andre muligheder, f.eks. KDE eller XFCE, men start du bare med Gnome :)
<pixiarvai> vooze,  kommer an på om man er på 11.04, hvor Unity er standard
<vooze> pixiarvai: jeg bruger også unity, men KUN for at få menuen med
<vooze> ellers bruger jeg dock i stedet for launcher
<pixiarvai> gnome her
<vooze> launcher er helt gemt væk, kommer kun frem hvis jeg tager musen helt op i hjørnet (sker ikke engang i siden)
<Simpel> hvordan kommer jeg så på gnome, kan ikke finde noget oppe i højre side
<vooze> Simpel: du er som standard på gnome (eller unity) når du installere standard ubuntu
<vooze> Kan lige vise dig et SS af min laptop, så kan du se
<Simpel> kan jeg ikke vælge den gamle?
<vooze> joda, så skal du blot logge ud, og skifte nede i bunden
<vooze> til ubuntu classic eller hvad der står
<Simpel> prøver
<Simpel> logge ud har jeg ingen muligheder
<Simpel> kun annuler
<vooze> hmmm
<laoshi> Husk irc-møde om 15 minutter på #ubuntu-dk-moede.
<laoshi> Dagsorden på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/119/detail/
<vooze> nå Simpel den tager vi lige bagefter, kan godt være du har lavet så meget, det kræver en reboot, men dunno
<vooze> 2 sekunder
<Simpel> jeg genstarter
<pixiarvai> jeg smutter også snart til mødet :)
<Simpel> hvor lang tid varer det
<pixiarvai> max en time, men jeg skal sikkert også skrive referat bagefter
<Simpel> ok
<vooze> Simpel: www.vooze.dk/billeder/ss25.png
<vooze> hov
<vooze> Simpel: www.vooze.dk/billeder/ss22.png
<vooze> sådan :)
<Simpel> jeg har alt mit i venstre side
<vooze> yeah, det det som jeg har fjernet, og lavet en dock i stedet :)
<Simpel> ok, jeg må finde hvor man kan ændre sådan noget
<vooze> det kommer stille og roligt :)
<vooze> men jeg tror helt sikkert nok du skal blive glad for det, somsagt går jeg ALDRIG tilbage til windows :)
<Simpel> jeg skal jo lige lære
<Simpel> men det med grub er træls
<Simpel> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Simpel> hov
<Simpel> hvordan skriver du lige til en
<vooze> i privat?,
<vooze> eller highlight
<Simpel> nej med rød, ved ikke lige hvad det er
<vooze> det er highlight :)
<vooze> bare skriv lidt af navnet, og så TAB
<Simpel> ja hvordan det
<vooze> brug TAB knappen ;)
<Simpel> jeg mener til en bestemt
<vooze> yes, jamen så skriver du f.eks"
<vooze> voo og så trykker du på tab
<Simpel> gaffa,
<Simpel> <Simpel> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Simpel> ævl
<vooze> det bliver jo ikke råd på din skærm, er kun når det er dit navn
<gaffa> Simpel; grub-set-default virker heller ikke på mit system.. :/
<vooze> rød *
<Simpel> ok gaffa du så det, har du en ide
<gaffa> Simpel; Du kan redigere filen manuelt med "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" og paste hele titlen på Windows boot entry inkl. anførselstegn i stedet for der hvor der står 0 ved GRUB_DEFAULT.
<Simpel> helt ærligt, det tør jeg ikke, sorry, men er alt for ny her
<gaffa> Tag en backup af filen først, der sker ikke noget :)
<gaffa> Ikke noget der ikke kan fixes.
<Simpel> den windows boot entry hvor finder jeg den?
<Simpel> jeg får nemlig kun den første som hedder 0
<Ubuntubruger6> l/j d#ubuntun-dkn-moede
<Ubuntubruger6> l/j d#ubuntun-dkn-moede
<Simpel> gaffa laver lige en genstart
<gaffa> Simpel; grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg så kan du tælle dig frem til hvilket nummer Windows er i rækken. Husk at tælle den første som nul og 2 som 1 etc.
<Ubuntubruger6> sbc: sound her... erp ferie og kan ikke lige komme ind via min telefon.
<pixiarvai> #ubuntu-dk-moede    (ikke med n i midten)
<Ubuntubruger6> sbc: konmer p nr heg er hjemme i sommerhuset
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: helt i orden.
<sbc> Der skal også være plads til ferie. :)
<gaffa> Simpel; ..eller du kan indsætte titlen :)
<gaffa> Simpel; Du kan skrive her hvad linien kommer til at hedde før du gemmer filen, så jeg kan sige om det er rigtigt.
<Simpel> jeg er ked af det gaffa, jeg tør sku ikke, jeg er ellers modig men på det tidspunkt lige nu tør jeg ikke, jeg er på total usikker grund
<Simpel> er led ved at aige jeg er ituddannet
<Simpel> fandt forresten hvor jeg laver mit login om
<Simpel> til klassisk
<Simpel> kan se jeg kan sende en fi ltil dig, vil du hjælpe mig
<gaffa> Simpel; Arh kom nu ;). Vi kan klare det ret nemt i fælleskab. Du paster output af "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" her. Så giver jeg en dig en kommando til terminalen der ordner det :)
<Simpel> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" --class windows --class os {
<Simpel> men du er sku en guttermand
<gaffa> sed 's/GRUB_DEFAULT=0/GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on \/dev\/sda3)"/g' -i /etc/default/grub
<gaffa> hov sudo før kommandoen!
<gaffa> Vis mig så hvad grep "set default" /boot/grub/grub.cfg siger
<gaffa> hov nej
<gaffa> hvad grep GRUB_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub siger :)
<Simpel> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)"
<gaffa> yay!
<gaffa> Så kør sudo update-grub
<gaffa> og vis mig hvad grep "set default" /boot/grub/grub.cfg siger
<Simpel> ja det har jeg sagt førjeg genstarter lige, så kommer jeg også væk fra det her nye skærm haløjsa, kommer om lidt
<Simpel> ok
<Simpel> set default="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)"
<gaffa> SÃ¥ skulle det virke :)
<Simpel> har lige gemt disse tingdu har skrevet, jeg genstarter lige
<Simpel> undskyld gaffa skulle lige skælde den xchat ud så nu virker den, du skal bare have så mange tak ja det virker
<Simpel> gaffa:
<Simpel> forstår stadig ikke hvordan man får navn med
<gaffa> Det var godt det kunne løses selv om de to nemme løsninger der burde være ikke gad at virke. Det er det fede ved frit software.. der er så mange lag man kan gøre tingene på.
<gaffa> FÃ¥r navn med?
<Simpel> ja jeg ser mit navn når du skriver ti lmig
<Simpel> ja det er fedt, jeg lærer hele tiden men skal starte forfra på en måde
<gaffa> Mener du at xchat highlighter når jeg nævner dit navn?
<Simpel> ja
<Simpel> men med mit navn
<Simpel> så jeg ser du skriver ti lmig
<Simpel> smutter lige lidt, kommer tilbage
<gaffa> I xchats indstillinger kan du få xchat til at highlighte på flere ord hvis du vil. Når du skriver gaffa så highlighter jeg også og er opmærksom på at nogen har henvendt sig til mig.
<sound-natty> pixiarvai: jeg skrev det skam helt rigtigt på telefonen, men der røg underlige tegn med ind
<pixiarvai> ok hehe
<gaffa> Simpel; Du kan taste en del af et navn og så trykke TAB for auto-complete, hvis det var det du mente.
<Simpel> gaffa, jeg takker mange gange for i dag, også jer andre, jeg fortsætter i morgen, nat med jer
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-26
<Simpel> godmorgen folkens
<Simpel> er der nogen der ved noget om firefox og at den skal huske de sider man har været på når man logger ned, jeg mener faneblade?
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  rediger>præference>privatliv
<Simpel> pixiarvai, hvad?
<Simpel> pixiarvai, sorry, tænkte privat liv, hvad har jeg nu gjort, ja kan godt se det men står til at gemme hisotrik, men det er fanebladene der ikke gemmes
<Simpel> jeg beklager jeg kommer med flere spørgsmål samme tid, men jeg må vide hvad jeg har at gøre med, ang backup af partioner grafisk ligesom acronis for windows, findes der noget, har prøvet at google, men blev ikke klogere
<Ubuntubruger5> Nogen der ved noget om den Ubuntu Cafe der skal holdes på mandag?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Nogen der ved noget om den Ubuntu Cafe der skal holdes på mandag?
<sound-sony> Ubuntubruger5: ja
<Ubuntubruger5> Dejligt :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvem er den professionelle koncertfotograf (og Ubuntu-bruger)?
<sound-sony> en fotograf fra livefoto
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  det jeg forstår er at du gerne vil have at firefox åbner med de samme vinduer og faner som sidst du lukkede .... hvis ja, så er det rediger>præference>overordnet  og i feltet "når firefox starter" vælges "vis mine vinduer og faneblade fra sidste gang"
<Ubuntubruger5> Ok - ikke noget navn? Jeg bor selv i Vestjylland og kan desværre ikke komme til Kbh på mandag... men er meget interesseret i temaet for aftenen da jeg står foran en større opgradering/evt. platformsskift
<Simpel> pixiarvai, er lige i tlf øjeblik
<pixiarvai> y
<sound-sony> Ubuntubruger5: han hedder michael jensen
<Ubuntubruger5> sound-sony - ok tak
<Ubuntubruger5> sound-sony - det er simpelthen dit indlæg på G+ jeg har kommenteret eller? ;-)
<Simpel> pixiarvai, så er jeg tilbage, det trak lidt ud
<pixiarvai> helt ok
<pixiarvai> virker det
<Simpel> jeg tror nok at den virker nu
<Simpel> men den reagerer da ikke sådan i windows
<Simpel> der husker den
<Simpel> så du det jeg skrev om backup
<pixiarvai> det kan du vel også få FF til i ubuntu
<pixiarvai> ja, men jeg kender ikke et program til det (der er flere ved jeg fra forum). jeg laver bare backup af min hjemmemappe, hvor opsætningsfilerne er
<Simpel> jeg er bare vandt til acronis den tager images backup, så ved jeg der er styr på det
<Simpel> min kone har spurgt mig om jeg vil til at tillægge mig en manke nu, har altid sagt at linux er for langhårede
<pixiarvai> hehe
<Simpel> jeg kikkede også bare på hende
<Simpel> ha ha
<Simpel> bruger du antivir
<pixiarvai> man bruger lidt tid i starten på at finde alle tingene, men så slipper man jo for at bruge tid på virus og andre tåbeligheder ....... antivir ? , til hvad dog, der kan ikke komme virus i ubuntu
<Simpel> hvis der ikke kan er det jo ingen problem, jeg kommer dog somme tider lyssky steder
<Simpel> programmer
<pixiarvai> hehe, hvis det var et problem, så var min pc crashet for langt tid siden
<pixiarvai> det eneste tilfælde jeg kender var ikke en "rigtig virus", der var en som havde lavet et tema og gemt en backdoor, men det blev opdaget indenfor 1-2 time
<Simpel> nå godt jeg ikke er ene om det, jeg tænker på, hvis man vil installere et program og den ikke er i pakkestyring, kan ikke få det ti lat virke, kan jeg ikke kokmme uden om kommandoer
<pixiarvai> kommer an på hvilket programmer du finder udenfor repo, feks skype har en deb-fil, hvilket stort set er som at installere fra en exe
<Simpel> jeg prøvede eks at installere den nye ff, men det ville ikke lykkeds
<Simpel> også den nyeste mc
<Simpel> heller ikke
<pixiarvai> det er nok en ppa du skal tilføje, hvordan forsøgte du ?
<Simpel> jeg kunne pakke ud, det foreslog den selv, så kunne jeg ikke mere
<pixiarvai> hvilken udgave af FF har du nu ? hjælp>om firefox
<Simpel> 5.0 den nyeste er 5.1
<Simpel> dk
<Simpel> hentede den speciel til ubuntu
<Simpel> altså 10. et eller andet
<pixiarvai> er du på 10.04 ?
<Simpel> nej nyeste
<pixiarvai> 11.04 ok
<Simpel> men har sat udseenet ti lklassisk
<Simpel> det var dog for vild mac
<pixiarvai> ja, jeg kan også bedre lide gnome, unity har jeg kun prøvet til at teste guides
<Simpel> henter lige kaffe øjeblik
<pixiarvai> kan du tilfældigvis finde den side hvor du fandt FF 5.1 ?
<Simpel> havde du et foreslag ang installering af programmer?
<Simpel> ja øjeblik
<Simpel> tog fejl det var 5.01, men her http://www.mozilla.com/da/firefox/
<pixiarvai> kommer jo an på hvilket program du vil have installeret, nogle kan også køres i wine, og så er det bare at installere exe derindefra
<Simpel> hvad er wine?
<pixiarvai> metoden er her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=91
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det med FF driller da også mig, jeg kan godt pakke ud, men hvad skal man mon gøre derefter
<Simpel> ja mærkelig sig mig kan den wine installere windows programmer eller tager jeg helt fejl
<pixiarvai> det er rigtigt, men det er ikke alt der kan køres
<Simpel> det med skraldespanden, kan den ikke tømmes uden en kommando?
<Simpel> eller kan man ikke sætte det ti lat slette er slettet total
<pixiarvai> jo normalt, men jeg fandt ud at at det drillede med vise filer i pixelinespillene, så derfor kommandoen, i de fleste tilfælde kan man slette løs
<pixiarvai> jeg kan ikke lige huske hvordan man sætter det med papirkurven op, men jo man kan godt vælge at "delete" sletter filer, uden at de først runder kurven
<pixiarvai> hehe, jeg fik FF 6.0 på nu .... var det noget for dig ?
<Simpel> er lige ved at installere wine nu, du siger 6.0 er den på dk
<pixiarvai> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/firefox-5-ubuntu.html
<pixiarvai> de skriver at den giver 5.0 , men da  ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next giver den nyste udgave løbende, er det 6.0 man får nu
<Simpel> nej det er 5.0
<Simpel> nå ok sorry
<pixiarvai> jeg fik i hvert fald opdateret FF til 6.0, prøv det, i værste tilfælde kan jeg fortælle hvordan du fjerne den PPA igen
<Simpel> skulle jeg ikke have kørt denne linje sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<pixiarvai> jo, kør de 5 linjer i guiden
<Simpel> så kører vi sku 6 he he
<Simpel> tak
<pixiarvai> nice
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt, jeg kunne huske hvordan jeg engang fik 5.0 på, så jeg prøvede samme ppa igen
<Simpel> der er dælme mange ting man skal huske på her i linux
<Simpel> sig mig laver du webdesign
<pixiarvai> nej ikke andet en lidt hjemmesider om bla guides
<Simpel> ok mit hoved site er www.uffe.it
<pixiarvai> min private blog er denne http://christian-arvai.ooz.dk/ , jeg skriver guides på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=88 , og så er jeg en del inde over guides i forum
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  dit SP om papirkurven er besvaret her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10066&p=62066&hilit=papirkurv#p62066
<Simpel> du laver da mange praktiske ting kan jeg se, du er lidt yngre end mig, men har også 3 børn 2 *19 og 17, hurtig historie, smed konen ud fik børnene efter 2,5 års kamp fik ny kone, har et dejligt liv er ituddannet
<Simpel> skal gemme din side om guides
<pixiarvai> ok, jeg skal til og læse til datamatiker om 3 uger, eller rettere, jeg skal tage matematik c og b først, og så starter selve uddannelse næste år
<Simpel> jeg har været ufficiel beta tester på win 7
<Simpel> det bliver da dejligt
<Simpel> tror du kan komme til på markedet i dag
<Simpel> det er svært med it
<pixiarvai> jeg vil i hvert fald foreslå dig at gemme : Ubuntu FAQ (Ofte stillede spørgsmål) http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102  , rigtigt mange af de ofte stillede SP er besvaret der
<Simpel> ja havde set det, det er en rigtig god side du har der
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke hvor nemt det bliver, datamatiker er til gengæld ikke en af de populære uddannelser, da de unge hellere vil lege med grafik
<Simpel> jeg ville gerne have været det, men min matematik var bare ikke god nok
<Simpel> så jeg fik den uddannelse som hedder administration med it, og så med it som specialle
<Simpel> jeg lavede et intranet til alle virksomhedderne i simu rummet
<Simpel> ellers tog jeg alle fag jeg kunne på vuc et år med grafik og meget mere
<pixiarvai> ja, man kan lige så godt udnytte tiden
<pixiarvai> fik du det med papirkurven til at virke ?
<Simpel> lige 2 sek kikkede på det med windows, kan ikke se mine andre hardiske, så skal flytte filer først
<pixiarvai> du kan godt hemte et program til win, som gør at det kan læse ext4 og dermed se filerne i mapper under ubuntu
<Simpel> sig mig, den filhåndtering, hvor gemmer den sig henne, altså instillinger
<pixiarvai> du åbner feks din hjemmemappe
<Simpel> ja
<pixiarvai> Rediger > Indstillinger og på fanebladet 'Opførsel' markere 'Medtag en slettekommando der ikke benytter papirkurven'
<Simpel> ja det var der, forvirede mig med det nautiles eller hvad det hed
<pixiarvai> nautiles er navnet på "mappesystemet"
<Simpel> skal lige prøve at installere et windows program i wine
<Simpel> ok
<MikeDK> heh pixiarvai nautilus*
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  hvad nu min ven
<MikeDK> nautiles? :-)
<pixiarvai> åhhh, jeg kopierede bare fra Simpel  hehe
<MikeDK> heh
<Simpel> når man udpakker fra et iso image som omdøber den alle filer æv
<Simpel> så skal man i windows'
<pixiarvai> prøv : Udpak .ISO filer med Gmount-iso http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=91&Itemid=95
<Simpel> æv du er ikke ejeren så du kan ikke ændre instillinger
<Simpel> når jeg skal ændre exe filen
<pixiarvai> hmm
<pixiarvai> er du inde i wine ?
<Simpel> ja
<pixiarvai> mystisk
<Simpel> det er vel forde den er mountet
<Simpel> og så ejer root den
<pixiarvai> du skal nok tage en kopi af filerne under Gmount, og så prøve at smide dem ind i wine
<Simpel> nå jeg er nødt til at flytte røven lidt og få noget lavet, kan vi ikke prøve senere, konen bliver helt vild i masken, har bare lidt respekt
<pixiarvai> lol
<pixiarvai> kender det, vi ses
<Simpel> ses og tak
<Simpel> pixiarvai, er du stadig på pinden
<Simpel> nå fanger dig senere skal lige i haven
<pixiarvai> jeg er på, men jeg sidder og redigere på Wiki, så jeg er ikke så hurtig på chatten
<Simpel> pixiarvai, syns ikke jeg kan få det til at virke med wine
<Simpel> pixiarvai, enten fuldfører den ikke install eller ka ikke starte op på filen
<Simpel> efter install
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  PB
<pixiarvai> Simpel,  PB
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  PB
<ole_> god aften
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-27
<Simpel> pixiarvai, er du på pinden
<pixiarvai> yes
<Simpel> har dælme sover længe idag, så skulle lige kickstattes he he
<Simpel> startes
<pixiarvai> hehe
<Simpel> sig mig bruger du skype
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> mit headset virker så ikke pt
<Simpel> jeg tænkte bare, jeg syns det er 100 gange nemmere at snakke samtidig, men hvordan har du det med det?
<Simpel> nå ok
<pixiarvai> fint nok, hvis mit headset virker hehe , ungerne har smadret mic. på det nye set jeg fik i julegave
<Simpel> nej da, de unger, skal du så have et nyt
<pixiarvai> eller en løs mic. , resten virker jo fint
<Simpel> hvad?
<pixiarvai> jeg kan vel købe en microfon og bruge den sammen med mit headset
<Simpel> nå ok ja, det må du få gjort, så kan man snakke men kommer med kommandoer over her
<pixiarvai> hvordan kører din install ellers nu ?
<Simpel> er ikke kommet videre siden backup på plads, skulle slå græs og alt muligt igår, men booter snart op i ubuntu så må jeg igang igen
<pixiarvai> har du gennemgået denne guide ? http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<Simpel> ja der mangler jeg en del ting kan jeg se, men når jeg booter op i ubuntu så skal jeg lige have det link fra dig ang firefox 6 og så have opdateret det hele, så tager jeg lige en backup før jeg fortsætter med wine, så kan vi prøve igen
<Simpel> jeg booter lige op nu, så går jeg igang med denne guide, du kan lige sende mig den igen så
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14191
<pixiarvai> yes. jeg sender de links igen
<Simpel> ok jeg booter op nu vi ses
<Simpel> pixiarvai, er med igen, det link med ff
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14191
<pixiarvai> og den anden http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<Simpel> opdateret til ff 6 skal lige hente alle bogmærker jeg skal bruge
<Simpel> så alle bogmærker er inde og huskes
<pixiarvai> brb 10 min
<Simpel> brb hvad?
<Simpel> be right back nå ja
<Simpel> ok
<Simpel> skal lige vide om hvilken interface du bruger, det grafiske ? jeg syns det er for rodet men en sagde ti lmig man kunne lave en dock nede for neden, er det noget du kender noget til
<pixiarvai> awn tror jeg at det hedder
<pixiarvai> Avant Window Navigator
<pixiarvai> søg på det i softwarecenter, der er et billede af det
<Simpel> jeg står lige stiller ang Medibuntu hvad gør jeg her
<Simpel> er ved at følge guiden
<Simpel> der er 3 muligheder
<Simpel> kan se jeg har natty inde
<Simpel> allerede
<pixiarvai> 3 muligheder ? , der er grafisk eller kommando hehe
<pixiarvai> du roder alligevel med kommandoer, så drop den grafisk løsning og fyr de kommandoer af i stedet for, det er meget hurtigere
<Simpel> er med nu er ved at installere programmer, ved denne libdvdcss2
<Simpel> men der kommer der en del op af muligheder
<Simpel> 2 ud af 5 er installeret
<Simpel> 2
<pixiarvai> simple fundation .............
<Simpel> øhh
<pixiarvai> kan godt være at den allerede er med under medibuntu
<Simpel> nå kun den, jeg så det lige
<Simpel> nej den er ikke valgt
<pixiarvai> ok, den er til at afspille dvd
<Simpel> ok er ved mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Simpel> hvorfor har du ikke skabt et site med alle de guides istedet det ligger hos ham?
<pixiarvai> i længden skal de ind under forum
<pixiarvai> enten det, eller at jeg overtaget hele sitet, thj01 har ikke tiden til det mere
<Simpel> ok tænkte dog bare et helt site for ubuntu
<Simpel> tænker bare højt
<Simpel> tænkte jeg for højt da
<Simpel> gparted
<Simpel> der er 2 muligheder
<Simpel> til gnome eller kde
<Simpel> nogen der ved hvor programmer ligger installerede, har et program som ff skal starte automatik op ved til knytning, men det gør den ikke
<Simpel> nogen der ved hvor programmer ligger installerede, har et program som ff skal starte automatik op ved til knytning, men det gør den ikke
<ole_oz6oh> hej alle. Hvorfor bliver jeg afvist når jeg prøver at gå ind på #c++
<ole_oz6oh> skriver jeg #ubuntu-dk  er der ingen problemer
<ole_oz6oh> ##c++ :Cannot send to channel   får jeg som svar
<ole_oz6oh> har prøvet både ##c++ og #c++
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,   kommer jeg igennem her davs
<curentus> dav dav :-)
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,   jeg har et probem  . på #c++ bliver jeg afvist   hvorfor ?
<ole_oz6oh> ##c++ :Cannot send to channel   får jeg som svar
<ole_oz6oh> osse med #c++
<curentus> ved sq ikke... Hvilken server tilhører c++? Jeg kunne sagtens logge på.
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,  hmmmmmm jeg må kikke lidt på det
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,  kikker lige på serveren moment
<ole_oz6oh> curentus  jeg er stadig nybegynder vedrørende xchat det er nok der hunden ligger begravet
<curentus> prøvede lige at skrive inde på #c++, men det kunne jeg sq ikke, ved ikke lige hvorfor...
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,   ok jeg er altså ikke alene med den fejl
<curentus> :-)
<ole_oz6oh> curentus,  det undrer mig lidt
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,   kan du komme ind på "c++  ?
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai   hej kan du komme ind og skrive på "c++
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh, ved ikke
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh, jeg sidder lige og roder her og skal hente fruen om lidt
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   jeg kan ikke skrive på den kanal og det kunne curentus heller ikke
<ole_oz6oh> Si
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  ok
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   hedder hasselbalch til efternavn så ved du nok hvem jeg er
<pixiarvai> skrive på hvad ?
<ole_oz6oh> alle  er der een eller anden der lige vil teste #c++ kanalen for mig
<pixiarvai> tjek topic : Can't speak? Identify to NickServ
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   davs  jeg kan ikke komme ind p #c++ kanalen og det kunne curentus heller ikke
<pixiarvai> hmm, jeg kom fint ind
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   ok jeg kikker lidt der
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   jeg roder lidt vidre tak
<pixiarvai> så lidt ... jeg er egentligt også "Identify to NickServ" i dag, jeg skulle teste for nogle timer siden
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   ok har ikke fundet løsningen endnu men prøver
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål ... hvis man indtaster PW i terminalen er det gyldigt i et stykke tid efter. Men hvor mange minutter drejer det sig om ?
<laoshi> pixiarvai, husker jeg ret, så er der en 'grace perioe' på 5 minutter
<laoshi> du kan se her hvordan du ændrer det http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/eliminate-the-grace-period-for-the-sudogksu-commands/
<laoshi> 'grace period'
<Kvik-Sverige> pixiarvai, why, er det et problem?
<pixiarvai> nææ
<laoshi> Kvik-Sverige, et potentielt problem, hvis man forlader sin pc medens pw er aktivt
<laoshi> men reelt - nok ikke
<Kvik-Sverige> hehe, det kunne godt være hvis der var en anden eller noget, men mener man kan slå det fra
<laoshi> ja - ved at bruge det link jeg kom med ovenfor
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  er du med
<pixiarvai> lidt ;)
<Simpel> ok har lige lagt en backup på plads var så dum at køre kad ind som brugerflade, he nå skal igennem din guide igen så laver jeg en backup før noget dumt igen
<Simpel> ikke kad kan ikke huske hvad den hedder
<Simpel> du beskriver den
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57   ?
<Simpel> nej kan ikke lige se den nu men noget med k
<Simpel> en brugerflade
<pixiarvai> awn ?
<Simpel> men spørgsmål eller rette 2, hvordan starter man et program op fysisk og hvor ligger programmet fysisk
<pixiarvai> hvilket program
<Simpel> skal bare have nogle programmet ti lat komme med i opstarten uden jeg skal strate dem og så er det sabnzb som ff ikke kan starte auto op å jeg skal fortælle hvor den ligger
<Simpel> msn skype o.s.v
<pixiarvai> system>indstillinger>opstartsprogrammer
<Simpel> ja men der skal man jo skrive ind hvor de ligger placeret
<Simpel> men skal vide ang ff da den ikke stater sabnzb op
<Simpel> så hvor fysyik
<Simpel> fysisk
<pixiarvai> opret en med skype , kommando er skype
<pixiarvai> her er en guide om det http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#28d
<Simpel> syns jeg skulle skrive noget mere men er lige i windwis nu, men kan du ikke sige mig hvor fysik programmer ligger, jeg skal eks guide sabnzb direkte ti programmet, ikke skrive noget men pege på en fil
<pixiarvai> kender ikke programmet
<Simpel> ok er med på opstartprogrammer, men ikke det med sabnzb, den må da kunne startes et sted?
<Simpel> normalt ligger filerne i c:/program files i windows
<Simpel> og starter på en exe fil
<Simpel> hvad i ubuntu
<pixiarvai> sabnzb hedder sabnzbdplus hvis jeg ser i softwarecenter, prøv at tilføje programmet under opstartsprogrammer, og prøv både sabnzbdplus og sabnzb
<Simpel> ja det vidste jeg godt, men programmet skal være assioceret med ff, ff skal starte det op men gør ikke, jeg skal guide hen hvor det er ren filmæssigt
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke
<Simpel> jeg vil da mene at en kommando som sabnzb starter en fil op et sted, det er jo ikke blot en kommando eller en startikon
<Simpel> man burde da også kunne starte skype op hvis man kender startfilen
<pixiarvai> prøv at lede efter noget brugbart med : whereis programnavn og/eller locate programnavn
<Simpel> ok men du ved godt hvad jeg mener ikke?
<pixiarvai> jo, en direkte sti hele vejen ind til opstartsfilen i programmet
<Simpel> nemlig
<pixiarvai> du må søge efter den, jeg har ikke programmet
<Simpel> nå den kan du tænke over, jeg vil tage en kop kaffe og boote op i ubunto og gå dine guider igennem igen og få alt sat op og så tage backup før jeg gør noget dumt
<pixiarvai> jeg smutter også snart
<Simpel> ok ses
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-28
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der nogen der ved hvor man kan hente Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<Ubuntubruger9> Eller ældre versioner
<pixiarvai> ja, hvilken en vil du have
<laoshi> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<pixiarvai> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ubuntubruger9> Takker
<Simpel> spørgsmål jeg prøver at installere denne printer, jeg har fundet dette website og prøvede at installere begge pakker, godt nok deb filer, men udpakkeren ville ikke her er linket nogen forelag http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=46302
<Simpel> har også fundet dette link lige ti lubuntu men kan ikke http://elskao.blogspot.com/2011/05/brother-dcp-375cw-on-ubuntu.html
<cromag> du skriver ikke meget om hvad der "ikke sker"
<Simpel> ok jeg prøver at installere netwærkprinter jeg har, den finder 2 forskkelige men ingen af dem vil virke, det er heller ikke den rigtige 375cw driver der findes
<Simpel> den forslår 553 cups printerdriver selvom om det er en 375cw
<Simpel> undskyld 352 cups
<Simpel> skal lige spise!
<cromag> roger
<Simpel> cromag,  er du stadig med
<Simpel> Forkert arkitektur "i386"
<Simpel> ved den rigtige deb format
<Simpel> det skriver den ved driveren jeg har hentet
<Simpel> åbner med softwarecenter
<Simpel> ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed.
<Simpel> Debian 64 bit version, Ubuntu 64 bit version
<Simpel> men de er uptodate
<Simpel> er der nogen som har set denne forespørgsel fra mig?
<Simpel> cromag,  kom du med igen
<Simpel> spørgsmål, hvad er kommandoen for skype i terminal
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> !ops
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål nogen der gider genstarte databasen?
<lars_t_h> General Error
<lars_t_h> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<lars_t_h> Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 0 [2013]
<lars_t_h> one.com suxs som hosting udbyder, som sædvanlig
<laoshi> lars_t_h, skal have fat i Ajenbo, men han er ikke i nærheden lige nu!
<laoshi> så kører det igen
<Ubuntubruger> Er der nogen der ved hvordan Advanceret Strømstyring virker i Linux versioner¨
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvordan Partisionere jeg en linux maskine?
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg bruger Debian, ved godt det måske er den forkerte chat, men ved at ubuntu og debian næsten er ligedan
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-30
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  er du online
<Simpel> spørgsmål man kan da ikke bare lave sin 64 nit install om til et bit 32 ?
<Simpel> bit
<Simpel> spørgsmål, kan jeg tage backup smide bit 32 på og ligge backup på plads, og hvor meget kan jeg få med i denne backup?
<Simpel> fra 64 bit
<Simpel> spørgsmål, hvis jeg tager et kopi af grub.cfg på 64 bit, kan jeg så blot installere 32 bit og smide denne på plads, eller vil det give problemer, jeg dualbooter nemlig i 2 systemer og denne opsætning er nemlig vigtig for mig
<Simpel> Alt oppe og køre med 32 bit, deb pakken som passer ti lmin printer kan stadig ikke installeres, sådanne noget pis
<lars_t_h> Simpel, prøv at finde din printer her: der står muligvis noget om hvad du skal have for at den virker: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<lars_t_h> P.S. Jeg laver ikke support i dag - det er kodedag i dag
<Simpel> jeg har printerdriveren her dcp375cwcupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386 og det er deb format fra brothers egen side, men den pakkes ikke ud i håndtering
<Simpel> lars_t_h,  den var ikke på den side du foreslog
<Simpel> lars_t_h, men har åbenbart den rigtige driver
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-23
<cromag> hvis jeg compiler drivers der skal bruges i kernel 3.2.0-23 - kan jeg så godt compile dem imod en kernel der er 3.2.0-26 ?
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : i hvilken mappe ligges Cookies i, når man bruger Firefox ?
<cgtdk> pixiarvai: Det ligger vist under din profil i ~/.mozilla
<Zta1> ~/.mozilla/Firefox/profiles/08ud0sbqasba8s0dt/Cookies eller lign.
<cgtdk> et eller andet sted
<cgtdk> ~/.mozilla/firefox/volapyk.default/
<Zta1> Ctrl+Shift+Backspace slette vist historik og cookies.
<cgtdk> cookies.sqlite
<Zta1> Ctrl+Shift+Delete
<Zta1> ..hvis det er det, du i virkeligheden vil.
<cgtdk> ~/.mozilla/firefox/volapyk.default/cookies.sqlite
<cgtdk> :)
<Zta1> Det er nok smartest at lukke Firefox inden du manuelt smadrer dens datagrundlag.
<cgtdk> jep
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> det er fordi at jeg kiggede på denne tråd http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16437 , og det undrede med at Bleachbit ikke kan fjerne de cookies
<pixiarvai> den opsætning jeg viser billede af burde virke, det gør den i hvert fald på mine pc'er
<pixiarvai> men tak for input. hvis det ikke bliver løst nu, så laver jeg en kommando der rydder op. ..... BTW, fejlen kan være at Bleachbit skal køres som "Root", samt at der er en pokkers masse muligheder i opsætningen, så han har måske bare ikke valgt rigtigt
<Zta1> Øhm
<Zta1> Du behøver ikke root-rettigheder for at rydde op hos dig selv.
<pixiarvai> enig
<Zta1> Ctrl+Shift+Delete kan slette alle småkager m.m.  Prøv det.
<Zta1> Det er den rigtige måde at rydde op i firefox på.
<pixiarvai> den kendte jeg så ikke, jeg har sat den til selv at rydde op
<Zta1> Nogen gange er det nemmere at hjælpe, hvis man ved, hvad der skal hjælpes med =)
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det kan godt være at jeg overser det, men jeg kan ikke finde noget i opsætningen i Bleachbit, som siger at den skal rydde historik og/eller cookies
<Zta1> Jeg kender ikke Bleachbit.
<Zta1> Men igen: Hvad er det du vil?
<Zta1> Du startede med at spørge om stien til cookies i Firefox og det fik du.  Men det var så åbenbart ikke det, du ville vide, fordi nu er det om Bleachbit?  Eller er det et nyt spørgsmål?
<Zta1> Og hvad præcist er Bleachbit?
<Zta1> Og har du brug for det?  De fleste midlertidige filer ligger i /tmp som slette ved hver reboot (da det er en RAM-disk), og Firefox kan konfigureres nogenlunde fornuftigt til at rydde op efter sig selv efter et vist tidsrum, begrænse cache-størrelse osv.
<Zta1> Og igen, Ctrl+Shift+Delete overstyrer og sletter ad-hoc, nok ligesom Bleachbit gør det.
<Zta1> Endvidere, hvis du er helt paranoid, så kan du starte en privat session op i Firefox, hvor den (vist nok) slet ikke skriver på disken; hverken cache, cookies, osv.
<Zta1> pixiarvai: ikk? =)
<pixiarvai> Zta, jeg vil ikke noget med min egen pc, jeg er bare nysgerrig for hvorfor han ikke kan slette
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, Zta , Zta1 så vidt jeg ved arbejder Bleachbit kun på filer (har ikke brugt den endu, virker den iøvrigt godt?) - Firefox cookies gemmes så en sqlite3 database-fil, og det kan Bleachbit så ikke arbejde med
<lars_t_h> Jeg skiftede i lørsdags fra XFCE desktoppen til LXDE desktoppen - det tror jeg nok jeg bliver ved med - den er godt nok meget hurtig - log ind på mindre end 1 sekund, når Ubuntu er startet, hvilket tager ca 4 sekunder
<lars_t_h> brb, skal lige reboote på grund af ny kerne
 * lars_t_h er tilbage
<Zta> Jeg har en SSD.   Det speeder godt nok alt helt sindssygt meget op.
<cgtdk> Jep, SSD er fantastisk
<Zta> Pidgin har det sgu til tider lidt vanskeligt med virtuelle desktops og Unity
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-25
<cgtdk> [[Finanskrisen 2007-2010]] er godt nok en sølle artikel
<cgtdk> ups, forkert kanal
<cgtdk> hehe
<wangerin> Hej folkens: Er der andre end mig som har problemer med fejl i 12.04 repositories?
<MikeDK> wangerin, hvilke fejl?
<MikeDK> har lige kørt en update dog ingen opdateringer men heller ingen fejl under kontrol
<lars_t_h> wangerin, bare skift server, hvis der er knas med softwarearkiverne - det hjælper normalt altid
<MikeDK> wangerin, hvilke server bruger du? Server for danmark, eller hovedserveren
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, wangerin præcis
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, jeps :)
<wangerin> Hejsa. Jeg har forsøgt med us, dk, de og hovedser serverne
<lars_t_h> wangerin, og hvad med lth.se ?
<wangerin> Jeg har lige sat den til at køre en update igen, så jeg får fejlen
<lars_t_h> hvis serveren ikke er tilgængelig får du fejl, så serverskift igen
<wangerin> zip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<wangerin> Get:18 http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages [336 kB]
<wangerin> 100% [18 Packages bzip2 900 kB]
<wangerin> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<wangerin> - og samme fejl med alle serverne :-(
<lars_t_h> wangerin, det er ret vsarmt idag, hvilket får mig til at tænke på din computer måske har det lidt for varmt
<lars_t_h> *varmt
<wangerin> Men for at gøre det mere mærkværdigt, er det kun to af maskiner som laver ged i det. Mystiskt. Min maskine her i DK virker fint med dk.
<lars_t_h> ikke forstået
<wangerin> De to besværlige maskiner står godt nok i de endnu varmere lande, men der er til gengæld air-con.
<lars_t_h> Opdaterer du en server remote?
<wangerin> Ja. Ren "apt-get update" ikke upgradering til ny release. Jeg skal ha installeret lidt programmel på dem, så jeg kan bruge dem til noget fornuftigt
<MikeDK> kunne være en opdatering som ikke er blevet installeret ordenligt, navnligt bzip2 måske en sudo --configure -a måske kunne afklare problemet? eller ved jeg ikke helt hvad problemet ka være
<lars_t_h> wangerin, tjek den service du bruger - de kan jo have problemer
<wangerin> Hmm flere fejl
<wangerin> Err http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe Sources
<wangerin>   404  Not Found
<wangerin> Err http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main i386 Packages
<wangerin>   404  Not Found
<wangerin> Det "sjove" er at jeg kan tilgå diverse mirrors vai curl og wget uden problemer
<MikeDK>  wangerin prøv lige en sudo --configure -a
<MikeDK> og røv så bagefter om det har hjulpet
<MikeDK> LOL
<MikeDK> prøv*
<lars_t_h> ja en 404 er jo god nok den kan ikke finde filen, filserver for det pakke-repo er nok nede skal du se - prøv imorgen
<lars_t_h> hehe, MikeDK
<lars_t_h> wangerin, ^
<MikeDK> tror lige jeg prøver at skifte til den Danske server og ser om den gir problemer her 2 sek
<MikeDK> hhmm ingen problemer her
<MikeDK> trækker fint pakkernefilerne ned
<MikeDK> pakkefilerne
<wangerin> Det kører også fint fra ungernes mincraft-server her i huset. Men ikke uden fra den store verden :-( Hvad f***** kan der være galt?
<wangerin> Begge maskinerne der er problemer med, er ny.installerede af en mand dernede, Problemet har stået på et har dage, og er de eneste maskiner dernede som kører 12.04
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-26
<lars_t_h> wangerin, du kan prøve at TCP pinge den problematiske maskine på port 80 (http). Bemærk! _ikke_ ICMP pinge!
<lars_t_h> wangerin, eller det var TCP traceroute jeg mener
<wangerin> lars_t_h: Har du en kommando ved hånden?
<lars_t_h> wangerin, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man1/tcptraceroute.1.html
<lars_t_h> tønkte nok du ville spørge :)
<lars_t_h> sudo tcptraceroute <options>
<wangerin> Det hjælper ikke lige så meget. Jeg skal ha den installeret for at kunne bruge den, og det er lidt svært da jeg ikke kan få lov til at hente pakkelisten fra repos ;-) Men jeg prøver lige fra en anden maskine
<lars_t_h> skal først installeres, hviklet du msåke kan gøre via apt-zip på din egen maskine
<lars_t_h> wangerin, ^
<lars_t_h> pakke arkiv på den af de pakker der er brug for overfører du så til server og installer dem så
<lars_t_h> wangerin, det kan godt være at den ikke kan hente en ny liste,men den kan msåke godt installere fra arkivet der har pakken hvis det arkiv ikke er nede
<lars_t_h> wangerin, prøv evt også at skifte DNS server i /etc/resolv.conf  - bemærk at ændringer straks tager effekt så snart filen er gemt fysisk på disken
<lars_t_h> sync
<lars_t_h> tvinger filer i diskcache ned på disken
<wangerin> dns'en slår den korrekt op. Så det er ikke det.
<wangerin> Jeg kan hente filer på serveren via wget og curl uden problemmer. Det er det der undrer mig. Specielt da jeg fra min lokale maskine kan updatere fra det samme mirror uden problemer.
<lars_t_h> hvad sker der så når du wgetter listen som apt-get også vil have fat i?
<lars_t_h> wangerin, ^
<lars_t_h> wangerin, at du kan kommunikere med din server betyder at den er oppe, og netværket imellem dig og server også virker - det du undrer dig over er netværket imellem din server og den server apt-get vil have fat i
<lars_t_h> du ved ikke om der knas med netværket imellem de 2 hosts, og du ved ikke den anden server er nede eller ej
<wangerin> Jeg har ingen problem med at komme ind via ssh over vpn.
<lars_t_h> ja til din server, men det fortæller ikke noget om serveren din server vil have fat i
<lars_t_h> wangerin, ^
<lars_t_h> wangerin, hmm - læste lige det med din egen maskine og samme mirror - jeg ville tjekke 1) firewall, og derefter traceroute - fra serveren pakker til mirror serveren
<wangerin> Jeg har prøvet at hente nogle Packages.* filer fra det samme mirror på serveren, og min lokale maskine, og md5 af filerne er identiske, så forbindelsen er der ikke noget galt med
<lars_t_h> wangerin, der findes nogel apt-kommandoer der kan hente de nødvendige pakker for en anden maskine 8apt-offline, apt-depend og lignedne værktøjer) er nok meget interessante
<lars_t_h> wangerin, så skal du lige gøre samme øvelse på din server
<lars_t_h> nå, jeg går off-line vil sove
<wangerin> Det lyder meget fornuftigt. Der er vist også ved at være den tid her.  ;-) Sov godt.
<wangerin> - og tak for tippene
<simon> hejsa
<simon> lyden virker ikke på min Ubuntu Server Edition.
<pixiarvai> øøøøhhhh... og hvad skal man bruge lyd til på en server?
<simon> jeg var ikke tilføjet audio-gruppen, men det er jeg nu.
<simon> selv hvis jeg kører sudo mplayer foo.mp3 får jeg ikke noget ud
<simon> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<simon> Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<pixiarvai> hmmm. jeg aner ikke hvordan man får lyd på en server. hvis du ikke får svar herinde, vil jeg anbefale dig at spørge i forum :)
<pixiarvai> pakken pavucontrol er til lyd
<pixiarvai> prøv at kører sudo apt-get install pavucontrol , og se om det kan hjælpe
<simon> nå, jeg havde åbenbart libpulse0-pakken, men ikke pulseaudio-pakken. gad vide om det slår til.
<simon> okay, nu kører mplayer uden fejlmeddelelser, alsamixer viser lydstyrken, men stadig ingen lyd
<simon> lsmod | grep snd har en masse indhold
<pixiarvai> kan du åbne pavucontrol?
<pixiarvai> evt viia terminalen
<pixiarvai> via
<pixiarvai> under "Konfiguration" kan man ændre det. jeg ved at det bla. er der man kan sætte HDMI lyden op
<pixiarvai> jeg har den på "analog stereoduplex"
<simon> pixiarvai, selvfølgelig! der var en mute-knap inde i pavucontrol efter at jeg havde installeret pulseaudio. (før virkede den ikke.)
<simon> pixiarvai, tak for råd! :)
<pixiarvai> simon,  så det virker nu :D
<simon> ja!
<pixiarvai> super
<simon> ja
<simon> jeg er altså glad for Server Edition. jeg har kørt den i halvandet år førhen.
<pixiarvai> blind høne kan også finde korn  hehe
<pixiarvai> jeg kender ikke så meget til serverudgaven, men åbentbart var løsningen den samme som desktop
<simon> ja
<simon> har du noget specifikt imod Server-udgaven, eller foretrækker du bare den almindelige?
<pixiarvai> den alm er jo med den alm brugerflade, og jeg bruger ikke de speciele programmer, som er med standard i serverudgaven
<parnisa> hi
<pixiarvai> hej
<parnisa> how are you?
<parnisa> i visit dk in 2 weeks
<pixiarvai> ok
<parnisa> what is the weather like?
<pixiarvai> sun and about 28-30 C
<parnisa> wow
<parnisa> very hot
<pixiarvai> it will get a little bit better :)
<pixiarvai> 25 tomorrow
<pixiarvai> you can se more about the danish weather her http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark
<pixiarvai> her=here
<parnisa> here its 3C
<pixiarvai> lol
<pixiarvai> where in the world are you?
<parnisa> patagonia
<parnisa> in argentina
<pixiarvai> ahh ok
<pixiarvai> is 3C normal for this time of the year?
<parnisa> very normal
<parnisa> ice is starting to melt
<parnisa> look: http://s8.postimage.org/nm54kyi43/6798655116_d3b23864d4_h.jpg
<pixiarvai> it sounds like winther in denmark
<pixiarvai> nice foto
<parnisa> do you have these things?
<parnisa> glaciers
<pixiarvai> no
<parnisa> just so you understand how big this is: http://s8.postimage.org/xkq37frjn/6944768141_dfbcfbb2be_h.jpg
<parnisa> do you see the litle dot in the sea?
<parnisa> that is a big ship
<pixiarvai> wow
<parnisa> do you see the ship?
<pixiarvai> yes
<parnisa> :)
<parnisa> http://s8.postimage.org/naj2ugcab/6944776641_b98b19fd81_k.jpg
<parnisa> clsoe look
<pixiarvai> it looks like greenland
<parnisa> greenland?
<parnisa> hahah
<parnisa> i dont think its close
<parnisa> here the glaciers are much bigger than anywhere else in the world
<parnisa> maybe in antarctica its bigger:)
<pixiarvai> ok, i did'n know that
<pixiarvai> :)
<parnisa> i read on the news now that greenland glaciers are metling very fast today
<pixiarvai> thats correct
<parnisa> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/nasa-greenland-ice-sheet-melted-summer-unprecedented-rate-article-1.1121674
<parnisa> wow
<parnisa> incredible
<parnisa> its especially hot in scandinavia this summer?
<pixiarvai> i think that its normal this year
<pixiarvai> i denmark. i don't know much about the weather in central europe
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej Alle
<Ubuntubruger5> Er der nogen her der har erfaringer med at databaser i Ubuntu 12.04 har enormt lang responstid ?
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger5: Hvilke databaser? Hvilken server bruger du?
<Ubuntubruger5> mySQL-databaser. Når vi tilgår statiske html eller php-sider går det fint, så snart vi skal tilgå sider med databaser (Joomla, Wordpress, Drupal) tager det en evighed
<Ubuntubruger5> Server Xeon E5504  @ 2.00GHz, 24GB ram, 2x1TB diske i Raid1
<Ubuntubruger5> Serveren er konfigureret til at benytte php-cgi og APC
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger5: Jeg har samme hastighed på min 12.04 maskiner som på mine 10.04 og 8.04 maskiner. Selvom de er svære at sammenligne ;-)
<wangerin> Prøv at slå logging af slowqueries til, og se hvilke queries der er problemer med.
<Ubuntubruger5> Når jeg bencher det med følgende: ab -n 10000 -c -r http:/server.dk , så har jeg en mean på 20 ssek
<wangerin> Det kan også være noget noget knas i php<>mysql forbindelsen der giver problemet
<Ubuntubruger5> Der er intet i loggen når jeg bencher den nu
<wangerin> Du skal slå slowqueries til for at det bliver logget.
<Ubuntubruger5> jeps, har jeg lige gjort
<wangerin> Hmm. Godt spørgsmål ;-)
<wangerin> Prøv evt at sætte limiten ned. Jeg mener at den som default logger fra 10 sekunder. Og har du mange queries på 1/2 sek kan det også blive langsomt. Der er ikke alle cms'er der er lige effektive. Men jo, der er noget der lugter
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvilken limit? ;)
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger5: slowqueries-logging har en limit på hvor lange queries skal tage inden de logges. Kan ikke huske parametren - det er noget tid siden jeg har haft fat i den, og den pågældende server er nedlagt igen ;-)
<Ubuntubruger5> ah right
<MikeDK> vil lige tilføje at der i dag er problemer med både twitter og google talk, ved ikke om der er flere sider der har problemer i dag, men twitter er helt nede pt. så tænkte om det måske har noget at gøre med internettet generelt
<Ubuntubruger5> # User@Host: debian-sys-maint[debian-sys-maint] @ localhost [] # Query_time: 1.028018  Lock_time: 0.000233 Rows_sent: 0  Rows_examined: 2284 SET timestamp=1343322214; select count(*) into @discard from `information_schema`.`PARTITIONS`; # User@Host: debian-sys-maint[debian-sys-maint] @ localhost [] # Query_time: 0.000695  Lock_time: 0.000356 Rows_sent: 0  Rows_examined: 20 SET timestamp=1343322214;
<MikeDK> er jo osse første OL dag, så ka jo være der er en masse trafik globalt som resultere i længere responstider rundt omkring
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er kun hvis vi forsøger at tilgå sider med tilknyttede databaser - alt hvad der ligger som statiske sider har vi 80ms mean på
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har lige testet med en java-løsning vi har kørende i Tomcat7 med proxy gennem ajp - det er lynhurtigt. Kan det være forbindelsen fra php til mysql der giver udfordringen ?
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger5: hvad connecter du til fra php? localhost? eller ip?
<Ubuntubruger5> localhost
<wangerin> Tja jeg har de normale svartider på mine maskiner rundt onkring (incl en stak i london)
<wangerin> localhost burde ikke give nogle net-problemer ;-)
<Ubuntubruger5> nej, jeg har dælme svært ved at se hvad problemet er
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, prøvet at tilgå databasen direkte?, hvis den er hurtig nok, har du begrænset problemet til enten webserver eller det det PHP/andet scriptingsprog-hejs du nu benytter
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, test også gerne netværk til din server
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-28
<pixiarvai> Hjælp os med at teste det nye forum på lørdag d. 28/7 .. Se mere om det på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16446
<simon> ah
<Vach0n> Halløjsa. Nogle Ubuntu eksperter tilstede? :-)
<MikeDK> Vach0n, bare stil dit spørgsmål, men start med nøgleordet ?spørgsmål så blir det highlighted for de fleste herinde
<Vach0n> MikeDK: ah, smart. Tak :-).
<MikeDK> eller sørg altid for lige at læse channel-beskeden
<Vach0n> MikeDK: Vil dog lige vente lidt og se om nogle svare mig på forummet :-).
<MikeDK> aah okay
<Vach0n> MikeDK: Nu kan man jo ikke forvente, at alle ved hvad et IRC Topic er. Jeg havde ikke bemærket de meget små bogstaver i toppen af chatten, da jeg er på via. webchatten :-).
<Barnabas> hvad er problemet så
<Barnabas> vi kan næsten ikke få luft
<Vach0n> Barnabas: Jeg tror ikke helt jeg forstod den 'joke'. Men jeg tillader mig lige at smide et link til mit 'problem', som jeg har detaljeret lidt dybere på forummet: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16456
<Barnabas> Vach0n, kan du forklare mig dit problem?
<Barnabas> for jeg kan ikke ekstrahere det
<Barnabas> er det et problem med unity vs gnome?
<Barnabas> mere præcis, hvis du ønsker at køre gnome 3 under ubuntu skal du installere meta pakken gnome-shell
<Barnabas> og boote ind i en session der
<MikeDK> Barnabas, Vach0n man skal ikke boote ind i en session, man skal bare vælge hvilken desktop man vil logge ind i fra logindskærmen :-)
<Barnabas> også efter første install ?
<Barnabas> men ellers ja
<MikeDK> yeps, men gnome-shell ved jeg så ikke om rent faktisk er inde fra frisk install
<MikeDK> så det er brugbart
<Barnabas> well det kan jo kun gå galt
<Barnabas> så prøv da :-)
<MikeDK> hehe
<Barnabas> men måske du har ret, for gnome libs er jo tæt knyttet til unity
<Barnabas> har bare altid rebootet
<MikeDK> skal ikke bruge gnome-shell til noget, overvejer faktisk, og har gjort det her den seneste tid, at smække noget pekwm op
<Barnabas> tjae her pt er det xubuntu
<Barnabas> alt andet end unity
<Barnabas> imho har man, i sin quest for at gøre ting umåde simple, gjort dem ubrugbare
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, jeg bruger heller ikke Unity - trækker for meget på mine maskiner - ikke grafik, men cpu - jeg har små maskiner da jeg prøver hårdt på ikke at bruge alt for meget strøm
<Barnabas> atom here
<Barnabas> så xubuntu
<Barnabas> men på de større pc'ere jeg har så er det gnome3
<lars_t_h> pt er jeg nede på 880 KWh per år hviket er 1/5 af grænsen for "meget lavt" jvf mit el-forsyningsselskab
<Barnabas> joe jeg gider bare ikke launch bar diktaturet fra unity
<Barnabas> plus en hel masse andre ting
<Barnabas> gnome shell er simplere og giver mere mening for mig
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, dual core atom 1,6 GHZ - har 32-bit PAE kerne da jeg har 4 GB RAM, burde køre 64 bit, da den atom jeg har, har et AMD64 instruktionssæt
<Barnabas> min også
<Barnabas> men kører dog en 64 bit kerne
<Barnabas> mest for at prøve det
<lars_t_h> dermed kan jeg encode og deocde ting i software ca 2,2 x hurtigere er min erfaring
<Barnabas> kommer ikke tæt på at bruge 4 gig mem alligevel
<Barnabas> pga 32 bt?
<Barnabas> bit
<Barnabas> burde da være væsentligt hurtigere at lave floating point beregninger 64 bit med stor præciscion
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, jeg har en rigtig dårlig vane med at have mange browser vinduer åbne, hvilket gav et krav på 2,6 GB RAM, og nærmeste større RAM blok end 2 GB er 4 GB
<Barnabas> ok, men med 64 betyder det noget?
<Barnabas> min bettepc swapper ikke en disse
<lars_t_h> nu har jeg så givet grafikkortet ekstra 256 MB, så det ialt har 1/2 GB til video, hvilket er godt til HD video dekodning
<lars_t_h> (med hardware hjælp)
<Barnabas> her også
<Barnabas> zotac kort
<Barnabas> kører 1900z1200 hd uden at svede overhovedet
<Barnabas> og det er med mindre cpu end der er min nye mobil tlf
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, lige så snart et codecs er indvolveret i nogle beregninger så er min erfaring at 64-bit i gennemsnit giver 2,2x mere performance
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, det med tlf minder mig om at jeg skal have et HD kabel til min Samsung Galaxy S2, så den kan afspille full HD video til et stort TV :)
<lars_t_h> ekstra ting at købe er så også et passende stort micro SD kort, 32 GB er det vist den kan klare
<Barnabas> ja 64 bit burde være en forøgelse i det at komm med din gpu ikke skal oversættes
<Barnabas> eks til vdpau
<Barnabas> kører da også fint her
<Barnabas> så det er svært for mig at forstå at blæseren går i gang på min core i7 lappie, 16 gb mem, 256 gb intel speedeamon ssd bare ved at boote
<Barnabas> jeg gamer jo en gang i mellem
<Barnabas> hvad fanden laver den ..
<Barnabas> selv når jeg bygger de største projekter med java/maven/etc sker det ikke under linux
<Barnabas> ikke engang med -T2c
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, et godt gæt er mindst 50% malware detektion og ligende, og så en gang Win bloat oven i - bliver rart nu når der begynder at komme spil til Linux, og det er ennda kun via Ubuntu Softwarecenter som den første
<Barnabas> det er der da allerede
<Barnabas> mange spil giver flere fps igennem wine
<Barnabas> når det nu bliver rigtig native med steam motoren
<Barnabas> så kan det jo starte et skred, hvor man dist'er os'et med spillet
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, jeg tænek nu mere på de spil der normalt kun udkommer til windows
<Barnabas> ja me too
<Barnabas> hvorfor ikke bundle dit spil med et os
<lars_t_h> det bedste er jo spil der er lavet til det underliggende styresystem
<Barnabas> er de jo ikke
<Barnabas> lavet til DX (som medgivet er super godt) eller opengl
<Barnabas> så der er et abstraktionslag der
<lars_t_h> ja, lige nu, Stream kommer nu helt sikkert til Ubuntu, og der er og en anden stor spiludbyder der snakker linux
<Barnabas> præcis
<Barnabas> så lad os'et være på dvd'en til dit spil
<Barnabas> det er jo det man har set i flere år
<Barnabas> os'et bliver mindre og mindre vigtigt, mere vigtigt er den del der er online
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> en pc uden netværk er ikke rigtig interessant, det er først når den er i et netværk at der kan opnås rigtig interessante ting
<lars_t_h> Jeg håber virkelig at metro i Win 8 bliver den største brøler MS laver, så får vi flere brugere
<Barnabas> tror igen google er først ude
<lars_t_h> jeg kan lide Metro endnu mindre end jeg kan lide Unity i Ubuntu
<Barnabas> chrome os
<Barnabas> har prøvet det, og det styrer fandme
<Barnabas> til alm kontor app altså
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, kan nok fange en del brugere - koncepet med at der er nogen der holder alt på maskinen opdateret vil tiltale rigtig mange
<Barnabas> det at man kan klappe låget i på en laptop, åbne en anden og arbejde videre samme sted er bare for cool
<Barnabas> er jo basalt set det samme som x workstaton i gamle dage
<Barnabas> x11
<Barnabas> bare på internettet
<Barnabas> x11 terminaler
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, hovedpinen er bare internetforbindelsen, og kommer du uden for de store byer så bliver der problemer med dækningen
<Barnabas> njae, de virker jo også offline
<Barnabas> 16 gb mem
<Barnabas> men jo
<Barnabas> men det er jo ikke værre end med din iphone eller android fon
<Barnabas> pad efter eget valg
<lars_t_h> apropos X servdren, så må den godt snart dø - mange ting vil virke bedre (ingen lag) med Wayland
<Barnabas> enig
<Barnabas> men historisk set har den inspireret mange
<Barnabas> forældet i dag ja
<lars_t_h> gad vide hvornår Canonical tager den stafet op, pt virker den vist stadig kun med Intel grafikkort
<Barnabas> mnjae hvorfor ikke tage skridtet helt ud og lave et wayland gpu chipset
<Barnabas> så så ..
<Barnabas> se så
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, Wayland er egentlig en protokol - ikke et stykke software - og det er de forskellige drivere der implementerer den protokol
<Barnabas> jo men det kunne du jo gøre både i software og i firmware
<Barnabas> hvis protokollen er sat
<Barnabas> du kunne jo også lave opengl i eks software og hw
<Barnabas> som det er sket førhen
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, så skal den blive mere udbredt, dvs at Linux være der hvor MS Windows er idag med markedsandel
<lars_t_h> det
<Barnabas> det er nok det, men, det er trods alt ikke så dyrt mere at få lavet hw
<lars_t_h> pt brug
<Barnabas> men enig
<Barnabas> men når man kan købe gpu'er der implementerer dx9 for få hundrede kroner ...
<Barnabas> så
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, pt er det et grafik toolkit i et program der med Open GL ES tegner brgergrænsefladen, både Qt og GTK 3 skulle være med nu
<Barnabas> jo men de bruger vel opengl extensions i gpu'en hvis de er der =?
<lars_t_h> pas
<Barnabas> eller det er vel ikke software hele vejen igennem
<Barnabas> så ville performance være forfærdelig
<Barnabas> eller det tror jeg ikke på de er - helt ærlig
<Barnabas> per udelukkelse ift hvordan opengl kører under linux, som er fantastisk godt
<lars_t_h> jeg ved at de bruger open gl es, der er uden alt det ekstra der medfører afhængigheder til X windows (X11)
<Barnabas> sikkert
<Barnabas> men på et tidspunkt mapper det til nogle intelligente hw kald på opengl niveau
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, det findes i Raspberry Pi
<Barnabas> også i ubuntu i wannabet
<lars_t_h> sådan direkte
<Barnabas> har spillet en del open arena
<Barnabas> gammel quake 3 port
<Barnabas> det flyver afsted native
<Barnabas> og det er opengl
<lars_t_h> Raspi kan ikke køre Ubuntu, den har en ARmv6 CPU, og Ubuntu kræver en ARMv7 CPU
<Barnabas> arm ,  cpu tror du har tabt mig lidt
<Barnabas> nej det virker sikkert ikke på alle cpu'er
<Barnabas> hvis det var det du mente?
<Barnabas> eller gpu'er
<Barnabas> sidder på en bettepc, zotac med atom cpu og nvidia gpu, og der flyver det i hvert fald afsted
<Barnabas> og den har mindre cpu en min mobil
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, det er en arm cpu der er i din smartphone - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
<Barnabas> næsten helt sikkert en snapdragon
<Barnabas> af en art
<lars_t_h> det et ikke en cpu fra hverken intel eller amd
<Barnabas> nej ved jeg
<Barnabas> hvad taler vi om min desktop pc eller min mobil :-)
<Barnabas> har den sidste nexus galaxy aftapning som mobil
<Barnabas> er vist en dualcore quallcom
<Barnabas> den her pc er en atom
<Barnabas> også dualcore
<lars_t_h> ja, den i din smatphone er det sikkert, det gældet både Android, iPhone/iPadm og Windows Phone 7 telefoner - sidstnævnte har vist en intel udgave i en tablet
<Barnabas> men cpu power er sammenlignelig er min pointe
<Barnabas> efterhånden
<Barnabas> jeg læste at der ville komme atom powered telefoner snart
<Barnabas> sikkert strømtyve
<Barnabas> men alligevel
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, CPU i min Samsung Galaxy S2 har mere CPU saft end min Intel Atom i min (lille) desktop - det er den jeg bruger nu
<Barnabas> samme her
<Barnabas> xubuntu all the way
<Barnabas> men det er bare et spg før at vi ikke har en lokal pc
<Barnabas> og blot har en dok til vores mobil
<lars_t_h> Min store desktop skal have en AMD rigtig-mange-kerner og meget RAM bundkort, fordi jeg vil lave noget der kræver en del ressourcer
<Barnabas> jeg skal have noget der kan compile i en helvedes fart
<Barnabas> så jeg har en core i7, 16 gb mem, 256 gb intel speed deamon ssd lappie
<Barnabas> er også godt 3 gange hurtigere end build serveren
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, lige præcis det jeg savner, men jeg vil også lave noget med grafik (rendering), og heftige matematik beregninger
<Barnabas> ja det er jo set
<Barnabas> at gpu'en blot bruges til floating point operationer
<Barnabas> ikke for at vise dem
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-29
<Barnabas> eks med play station 3 clusters
<Barnabas> for mit vedkommende drejer det sig om io når man bygger
<Barnabas> mega tungt io
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, jeg skal bruge noget der kan tygge en database over pulsarer og stjerner igennem til henholdvis et pulsarkort, og et stjernekort
<Barnabas> lader det sig beskrive relativt eller hierakisk?
<lars_t_h> det er til naviagation i rummet
<Barnabas> jo men alligevel
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, jo - man bruger mælkevejens galakse censtrum som centrum (x,y,z) = (0,0,0)
<Barnabas> det er vigtigt at forstå de helt grundliggende relationer i data, måske uden at forstå indhold
<Barnabas> jo det er indlysende
<Barnabas> mega sort hul
<Barnabas> nok til at snurre galaxen rundt
<lars_t_h> de mener at der er flere ret store om det super-massive sorte hul i midten
<Barnabas> flere sorte huller der kredser om hinanden?
<Barnabas> hvorfor falder de ikke ind i hinanden?
<Barnabas> må da være en sindsyg hastighed
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, om det super-massive sorte hul
<Barnabas> jo men hvis hastigheden skal modsvare gravitet
<Barnabas> man kan vel stadigvæk kun bevæge sig med lysets hastighed?
<Barnabas> ok jeg ved ikke hvad jeg taler om
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, singulariteter er noget mærkeligt noget
<Barnabas> men det virker bare underligt
<Barnabas> ja det er jo en, singularitet
<Barnabas> men inden ting falder ind i den
<lars_t_h> ja synes jeg også, men meget spænde det de finder ud af
<Barnabas> så er det jo underlagt dette univers regler
<Barnabas> jep
<Barnabas> hvad var det lige vi talte om
<Barnabas> jeg er småstiv
<Barnabas> så jeg beklager og undskylder
<lars_t_h> det CPUer og GPUer
<Barnabas> det er fuldstændig det samme som sorte huller
<Barnabas> sådan
<Barnabas> pjat
<lars_t_h> hehe
<Barnabas> nej som sagt, er der jo flere uni'er der har måttet droppe deres ps3 clusters
<Barnabas> efter at sony valgte at droppe deres "other os" support
<Barnabas> som jeg læste det
<Barnabas> eddermame bitter
<Barnabas> t
<lars_t_h> det var noget med at man ikke længere kunne køre linux på dem
<Barnabas> ja "other os"
<Barnabas> blev jo netop brugt pga den helt fantastiske floating point performance
<Barnabas> og prisen
<lars_t_h> Det er Apple stilen - hvor de vil kontrollere alt hav et produkt kan bruges til
<lars_t_h> *hvad
<Barnabas> prisen på ps3
<Barnabas> billig
<Barnabas> ift andet
<lars_t_h> =kun deres måde
<Barnabas> ja enig
<Barnabas> i grunden burde man kune bruge et stykke hw som man har lyst når man har købt det
<Barnabas> er det nogen der siger, at dit nye komfur kun må koge æg
<lars_t_h> det sker i en ressicion hvor de vil kontrollere deres marked
<Barnabas> de har jo ikke rescession men overskud svjv
<Barnabas> de arbejder da hårdt på ps4
<lars_t_h> Det er bare et spørgsmål om tid, så er spillekonsollerne ude - for så er selv en lille smartphone så hurtig at den kan konkurrere med en spillekonsol
<Barnabas> jeg kan godt forstå de ikke vil have, at folk kopierer spillene til deres konsol
<Barnabas> men hvis du vil bruge den til noget HELT andet end at game med linux på
<Barnabas> hvorfor er det et problem
<Barnabas> hvor stor en procent del gør rent faktisk det
<Barnabas> aaarh der varer sku lidt før din smartphone kan være med en ps3
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, det er vel fordi de synes at det er ders produkt, og så vil de også bestemme hvad det skal bruges til - selv om du har købt det - det må være en asiatisk tankegang der ligger meget fjernt fra os
<Barnabas> der er folk der stadig mener, vi ikke har set hvad en ps3 egentlig kan
<Barnabas> måske
<lars_t_h> Japanerene er iøvrigt vildt racistiske, ikke en påstand, men min egen erfaring
<Barnabas> men hvis de vil sælge den i vesten, så er de underlagt reglerne her, ikke i japan
<Barnabas> same deal for ms, og apple
<Barnabas> derfor vi har set de store retsager i eu
<Barnabas> google
<Barnabas> osv
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, de kører på amerikaner stilen - rulle hen over brugeren hvis de kan
<Barnabas> og bliver bollet i røven af EU
<Barnabas> som ms
<lars_t_h> EU har de dog respekt for
<oOOo>  /joint #backtracklinux
<lars_t_h> der er mere end 2x flere indbyggere i EU end hele US, såeh EU har lidt vægt når de åbner munden
<oOOo> doh sorry
<Barnabas> arh tror mere du skal se på total omsætningen
<lars_t_h> oOOo, lige et t for meget
<Barnabas> us vs eu
<Barnabas> i en eller anden møntfod
<Barnabas> antal indbyggere er vist ligemeget
<Barnabas> og ja det er gået ned i eu, men det er fandme gået mere ned i usa
<Barnabas> meget mere
<Barnabas> og asiaterne ejer ikke nær så meget af europa som af usa
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, det bliver værre: US har en føderal statsgæld på 13.000 mia USD
<Barnabas> præcis
<Barnabas> og se hvor stor gæld staterne har
<Barnabas> så bliver du da først depri
<Barnabas> 1929 var ingenting
<lars_t_h> de kan selv defaulte, men så går det dem som Argentina der gjorde det samme: Lånekassen vlev lukket i rigtig mange år - i hele verden
<Barnabas> well de har rigtig mange værdier at sælge ud af jo
<Barnabas> i usa
<Barnabas> men ja
<Barnabas> en argentina situation nærmer sig
<Barnabas> og der er intet eu til at redde dem
<lars_t_h> problemet er at US har lånt til et forbrug i mere end 60 år. Altså de har i mere end 60 år brugt flere penge end de tjente
<Barnabas> som grækenland og spanien
<Barnabas> jo
<Barnabas> men det er også en stor økonomi
<Barnabas> deres problem er pt deres olie afhængighed
<Barnabas> som de ikke kan løse indenlands
<Barnabas> så de skal købe udenlands
<Barnabas> hvis dollaren ryger helt i bund vil deres brændstof priser stige 5-6 gange
<Barnabas> resten kan de jo stort set lave indenlands
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, US gælden er faktisk ca det samme som Grækenlands - men som du skriver US er en meget større økonomi med mange flere borgere, så det er ikke så slemt, men da de lang fra har løst alle deres problemer kommer US til at blive tyrens røvhul af et land at bo i er min spådom om fremtidens US
<Barnabas> helt sikkert ikke der man vil bo
<Barnabas> men de har sku selv ført den politik
<lars_t_h> de bruger 6x mere energi end en d EU borger
<Barnabas> well DK
<Barnabas> vi har jo haft vækst de sidste næsten 30 år uden at hæve energi forbruget i DK
<lars_t_h> ja, i 2003 havde gang i en krig i Afganistan, og i Irak, og gud hjælpe mig om de ikke så giver skattelettelser
<Barnabas> krigen i irak var en joke - en løgn fra usa
<Barnabas> men afganistan må alle da kunne se målet med ..
<Barnabas> gæld eller ikke
<lars_t_h> Republikanerne kører det land i sænk, demokraterne er ikke ret meget bedre - selv om retorikken mellem de ellers kunne signalere en forskel, så er der ikke rigtig nogen forskel i den førte politik
<Barnabas> note jeg er borgerlig liberal ..
<Barnabas> ikke idiot
<Barnabas> men fornufts liberal
<Barnabas> nu har obama haft 4 år, hvad har han opnået
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, Afganistan er et sted de har været i  i 10 år nu, og de kunne være i krig i 50 år mere før det land er stabiliseret nok,
<Barnabas> noget af det mest basale han lovede var slut på guantanamo
<Barnabas> vi skal ikke ud derfra
<Barnabas> slut
<Barnabas> vi skal være der til det er nok
<Barnabas> når vi først har startet skal vi føre det færdigt
<Barnabas> i dag kan man få lov til flg frygtelige ting
<Barnabas> som pige gå i skole, dyrke sport, spille musik, og gå på gaden alene som kvinde
<Barnabas> det skyldes VORES indsats blandt andet
<lars_t_h> Barnabas, storpolitisk kommer det bare ikke til at ske at man bliver hængende i Afganistan
<Barnabas> så du vil bare efterlade folk
<Barnabas> vi har nok i os selv
<Barnabas> hvor er den røde solidaritet i det :-)
<Barnabas> hvor mange år var vi på cypern
<Barnabas> er vi der endnu?
<Barnabas> jae
<lars_t_h> ikke jeg, men politikerne vil ikke være med så langt, særligt i europa, usa vil åske nok blive hængende der lidt længere
<Barnabas> spg om de røde kan tales til fornuft
<Barnabas> vi kan ikke blive ved med at tænke vores egen baghave
<lars_t_h> der er ikke noget rødt i det, basalt set er det afganerne selv der skal løse deres eget problem i deres eget land
<Barnabas> helt enig
<Barnabas> men for at gøre det skal der være mulighed for at holde valg, og en rimelig sikkerhed situation
<Barnabas> uden folk bliver skudt for at sætte en plakat op
<Barnabas> så pacifist ideen går helt død her
<Barnabas> som den gjorde under anden verdenskrig
<MikeDK> eeehmm måske i skulle tage den i -dk-snak
<Barnabas> måske
<lars_t_h> det er desværre umuligt at "komme til" at smide et par brintbomer i den sylige del af Pakistan, der hvor pashtunerne er (det er dem der har dannet Taliban)
<MikeDK> for hoooold da fest en gang spam i support-kanalen
<lars_t_h> *sydlige
<MikeDK> elle OT
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, -snak
<Barnabas> der er jo ingen her mike
<Barnabas> lige nu
<MikeDK> Barnabas, ????
<MikeDK> der er altså 28 lige pt
<Barnabas> ud over dig, jeg ved vi er ot
<lars_t_h> ja der er igne her midt om natten
<MikeDK> i sidder og spammer hele supportkanalen med Oftopic
<Barnabas> ok vi holder kæft - jeg undskylder totalt
<MikeDK> WHAT????
<Barnabas> sorry
<Barnabas> du har ret
<lars_t_h> ok ok, køl ned MikeDK  er smuttet
<MikeDK> så hop dog ind og fortsæt snakken i hyggekanalen
<MikeDK> geeezz
<Barnabas> du har min undskyldning
<MikeDK> utroligt at i ikke har styr på jeres terminal-irc-apps
<Barnabas> jeg er småstiv
<Barnabas> jeg har ikke styr på noget som helst
<MikeDK> jarlen, den er osse godtaget men utroligt at lars blir så fissefornærmet
<MikeDK> jarlen, sry endnu en gang var ikke til dig
<Barnabas> fordi jeg har ret :-)
<MikeDK> heh
<Barnabas> men det er en helt anden diskussion
<MikeDK> men husk nu at tage de der OffTopic-snakke i #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Barnabas> er der nogen, der har en driver der core dumper
<Barnabas> ved det
<Barnabas> vi kunne også bare tage det direkte
<Barnabas> meget nemmere
<Barnabas> jeg skal huske det
<MikeDK> yeps ellers er de ikke forbudt at bruge #ubuntu-dk-snak kanalen
<MikeDK> de/det
<Barnabas> jeg er bare så vandt til at få sparket fra de andre ubuntu kanaler pga min helt normale nordiske (nordjydske) humor ..
<Barnabas> specielt de engelske
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> men lad os lige fortsætte i #ubuntu-dk-snak istedet for
<Barnabas> check
<Zta> ...og med dét, blev kanalen død igen.
<jarlen> med hvad? Der er ikke sket noget
<simon> jeg leder efter et grafisk program til at styre mine internetforbindelser, og jeg prøver at undgå NetworkManager.
<simon> der er et program som hedder ConnMan som jeg installerede, men jeg kan ikke se om den også har en grafisk del
<jarlen> connman - GUI based connection manager with wireless support, designed with embedded devices in mind
<jarlen> selv tak, Google
<simon> ja, det står der. men hvad hedder GUI-programmet?
<simon> der er kun en connmand, og connman.net snakker kun om et kerne-API.
<simon> dpkg -L giver mig ikke noget nyttigt. måske er det ikke en mulighed.
<Zta> Og du har søgt i Ubuntu Software Center?
<simon> hm ja
<simon> nå, nu er jeg bare tilbage og bruge wpa_supplicant med nogle shellscripts.
<kristian-aalborg> simon, wicd-gtk
<Zta> den faldt jeg også lige over
<simon> kristian-aalborg, hmm ja. jeg prøvede egentlig at undgå wicd, da jeg havde læst at den havde et mindre optimalt GUI-design. men eftersom den faktisk bare virker, er den egentlig helt fin!
<simon> kristian-aalborg, så vil jeg bare bruge den når jeg skal logge på nye netværk. wpa_supplicant er fin nok så længe jeg altid er på de samme netværk, men jeg hader at skulle rode med konfigurationsfiler hver gang jeg vil logge på et nyt netværk.
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det er træls
<simon> både connman og network-manager var invasive i den forstand at de lukkede mine netværksforbindelser ned da de startede. wicd observerede bare hvad jeg var forbundet til og skrev det, mens den gav mig listen af synlige access points.
<Zta> Måske network-manager er sat til at auto-connecte til kendte netværk? Det kan muligvis forklare, hvorfor den smed dig af (og så sandsynligvis på (måske et andet net) igen)?
<Zta> Hvis du slår "Connect automatically" fra i alle dine net i Network Manager, så kan det være, du kan blive venner med den.
<simon> muligvis. jeg kom ikke lige så langt som at nm-applet virkede i Xfce4.
<simon> en anden ting network-manager gør, som jeg mindre godt kan lide, er at den laver en ny DHCP-forespørgsel hver gang den forbinder selvom min DHCP-lease faktisk stadig er gyldig.
<simon> jeg har sat routeren herhjemme til en høj DHCP-leasetid med samme subnet som ovre på studiet. på den måde er jeg på nettet øjeblikket WPA-krypteringen er gået igennem.
<simon> så skal jeg kun spørge om IP én gang i døgnet hvis jeg tager hen på studiet :)
<Zta> ALLCAPS.  DET ER DET NYE SORT.  OG SÅ ER DET MEGET NEMMERE AT LÆSE END F.EKS. CAMEL CASE. VÆN JER TIL DET. http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/06/05/a-design-with-all-caps.aspx
<Zta> tsk, tsk, tsk...
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-26
<Ubuntubruger9> Can anyone help me with a error?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hallo?
<Barnabas> whats the error - easier to say yes or no that way
<Ubuntubruger9> I got an error when i start up my computer
<Ubuntubruger9> I downloaded 12.4 and I get an error code
<Ubuntubruger9> 0xc00000e9
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-24
<Ubuntubruger5_> a
<Ubuntubruger5_> what is my nick name?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-25
<kasperd> ?spørgsål: Kan do-release-upgrade bruges til at opgradere fra 12.04 til 14.04?
<kasperd> Ved login får jeg en besked som fortæller mig at 12.04 HWE er EOL.
<kasperd> Den foreslår at jeg enten kører do-release-upgrade for at opgradere til 14.04 eller blot opgraderer til en ny HWE.
<kasperd> Men hvis jeg kører do-release-upgrade får jeg blot beskeden:
<kasperd> No new release found
<kasperd> Det lyder lidt som en bug, når do-release-upgrade på 12.04 fortæller mig, at der ikke findes nogen nyere version.
<kasperd> do-release-upgrade henter listen af tilgængelige lts versioner fra changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<kasperd> Ifølge den liste findes der ikke nogen LTS version nyere end 12.04
<kasperd> Hmm. Åbenbart skal man skrive "do-release-upgrade -p" for at upgradere fra 12.04 til 14.04.
<kasperd> Jeg mener ikke at den parameter har været nødvendig ved tidligere opgraderinger.
<kasperd> Og beskeden ved login påstår at man kan upgradere fra 12.04 til 14.04 uden at bruge den.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-26
<Ubuntubruger3> i just installed ubunto on my other desktop and after the loading screen the screen just goes black and nothing happends
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-27
<BarnabasDK> Er der nogen her, der ved hvorfor login box'en er grå og der er rod i top menuen i lightdm? Er sket efter en 12.04.4 -> 14.04.1 upgrade http://www.barnabas.dk/media/login.png
<BarnabasDK> ignorer at det er i et vindue, det er en test kørsel af lightdm
#ubuntu-dk 2015-07-20
<michelle> xubuntu91w> My /dev/sda3 comes up as read only for root. How do I give users group read and write access?
<Guest72306> xubuntu91w> My /dev/sda3 comes up as read only for root. How do I give users group read and write access?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-07-21
<jdo_dk> ?spørgsmål Hvordan fikser jeg denne: https://dpaste.de/beZD
#ubuntu-dk 2019-07-27
<Xmiller> Hejsa
<Talikka> Hejsan! Jag undrar om ni har sett mitt forumpost på ubuntu-dk https://aku-opettaa.blogspot.com/2019/06/cooperation-between-ubuntu-communities.html
<Talikka> Tyvärr kan jag inte tala dansk men svenska och engelska går bra
#ubuntu-dk 2020-07-21
<Ubuntubruger64> Hey! o/
<Ubuntubruger64> ?spørgsmål Nogle med LaTex erfaring på 20.04 ? Ubuntu har ikke kunne finde mine pakker siden jeg opdaterede fra 18.04 - Har sidenhen fjernet alt TexLive relateret, og lavet en ny TexLive fuld installation.
